
Assessing Game Balance with AlphaZero: Exploring Alternative Rule Sets in Chess - nabla9
https://arxiv.org/abs/2009.04374
======
homarp
see also Wired article:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24431381](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24431381)

